# EP Application



## Macy

Hi,
I work in a multi-national company and now i have accepted a job in Singapore under internal transfer (from local company to regional company which is located in Singapore). Now the regional company as employer has applied the EP for me last week, today is the 6th working day but status is still "pending" when checked online. 

Do you think there will be likely any rejection of my EP application? how long does it normally take to approve EP by MOM? i am so worried... 

PS:
my new offer is S$11,000.00/month and holding certificate of graduation from China.


----------



## beppi

EP applications can take anywhere between a few days and one or two months.
It depends on the background checks they are performing to verify your information.
E.g. if they enquire at your school about the validity of your degree (which they do to sort out fake degrees), it depends on how fast your school responds.
There is no way for you to accelerate the process, and no reason to worry (yet).


----------



## Macy

Thanks for your comment. 

But our HR has also provided the Online Verification Report for my certificate 
which was obtained from the China Higher-education Student Information website during the application. Do they still enquire from my university in China for further checking? 

What are the key critieria for approving a EP for Chinese foreign employee from MOM?
- Fixed monthly salary? --> I have been offered with S$11000/month plus few months of bonus as far as i know 
- Education degree? --> I have Undergraduate certificate
- Working experiences? --> I have 12 years of relevant working experiences

Are these NOT qualifed for me to get a EP P1 successfully?


----------



## beppi

Verification of degrees was only one example of the background checks MoM might perform. They decide on a case-by-case basis what they really do or don't check.
Your credentials look o.k. as far as I can tell, but there are also criteria that you cannot influence: e.g. whether the company is allowed to hire additional foreigners, or whether there are locals available who could do the job (and must be hired first).
In any case, you don't need to worry unless it takes over a month or you are rejected (they don't normally disclose reasons for rejection).


----------



## simonsays

additionally, MOM have their own vetting agencies, who will re-confirm your credentials etc, primarily for some countries like China, India .. 

So .. hang on .. if all is legit, nothing to worrry


----------



## Macy

I got my EP P1 today! It took 7th working day! Haha


----------



## beppi

Congratulations - that was fast!


----------



## AngelaHL

COngrats!+


----------



## tommytan

*Documents requires for EP collection at MOM*

Hello,

Recently my employer is applying EP to MOM. the HR sent me an email to say MOM may need some documents when collecting EP from MOM. One of them is each university qualification certificate and past employment testimonials....there is no problem with the certificates but i have worked for 10 years for 3 different employers. Do I need to go back and request references form each of them......I went to the MOM official website but din see this. Only see this in the agency website.....Anyone who works for few years and in the situation that MOM wants each of past employment testimonials when collecting EP??? or this is just optional supporting documents? Please advise.....


----------



## BBCWatcher

MOM occasionally asks to see proof of certain facts asserted in one's EP application. Yes, they often ask to see university diplomas. That said, even if they do ask, I don't think they'll ask for employment _testimonials_ per se. They might ask for proof of past employment, but there are likely a variety of ways to provide such proof that don't even involve contacting your previous employers, e.g. employee pay records.


----------



## beppi

Well, it is MoM who makes the rules about how to get Ep - and it is you who needs to prove that what you wrote is true (if you want it to be considered for EP eligibility).
What's the problem with asking past employers for a testimonial? You should anyway have one for each job you held in the past, because your next employer might want to see it, too!


----------



## foreleft

BBCWatcher said:


> MOM occasionally asks to see proof of certain facts asserted in one's EP application. Yes, they often ask to see university diplomas. That said, even if they do ask, I don't think they'll ask for employment _testimonials_ per se. They might ask for proof of past employment, but there are likely a variety of ways to provide such proof that don't even involve contacting your previous employers, e.g. employee pay records.


Yeah, true.

I just got my EP approved a month ago and collected my card last week. And although I scanned my educational certs for the application process, they never asked to see any of the originals upon my getting the IPA letter and subsequent card issuance process.

And no, I did not scan, nor was I asked to, any of my past employer testimonials.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## beppi

foreleft said:


> And no, I did not scan, nor was I asked to, any of my past employer testimonials.


They only ask for proof if they have doubts that what you wrote is true.


----------

